# 5 Species Saturday



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Had a chance to get out on Saturday and do a little fishing. It turned out to be a longer day than I had planned but being spontenous we wanted to explore .45's secret spot. After hours and hours on websites and google earth I was able to track it down. We had a little trouble trying to launch the boat the ramp was a little soft. We also were able to get 5 species to the hand in one day.

A little rainbow:










A little Koke:










Slake:










Cuts:



















Tiger:










The truck getting stuck&#8230;


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yikes!!! Tell us the story of getting it out!! Nice fish buddy.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

nice report.. that is a nice looking spot there :wink: so did you get out on your own or did you need some assistance? you looked pretty deep in the mud there :shock:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Ha ha orvis1 !!! :lol: 

You did a lot better at fishing than I did, but I happen to park a little further up in the drier sand than you did. In fact, I kind of got laughed at a little. I left there Sat. morning at 6:00, I didn't see you there.... :? 

How did you get out of there? Did an old Ford or a Scout pull you out?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

.45 said:


> Ha ha orvis1 !!! :lol:
> 
> You did a lot better at fishing than I did, but I happen to park a little further up in the drier sand than you did. In fact, I kind of got laughed at a little.
> 
> How did you get out of there? Did an old Ford or a Scout pull you out?


NO, Its a nissan,. It pulled right out :lol: .................. Actually we had to use the rope to PUSH the scout ahead. Thats what it looked like from the drivers seat anyways :rotfl:

Seriously, without that scout I dont think we would have gotten out of there. Good deal too, only 25 bucks!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

STEVO said:


> NO, Its a nissan,. It pulled right out :lol: .................. Actually we had to use the rope to PUSH the scout ahead. Thats what it looked like from the drivers seat anyways :rotfl:
> 
> Seriously, without that scout I dont think we would have gotten out of there. Good deal too, only 25 bucks!!!


That's yours??? :shock: .........I think the 'Scout' makes 'ole Bill a little money around there once in awhile....good job on the fish !!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Haha, yup thats mine. Bad thing was we had already decided not to launch the boat after we had walked down towards the water. This happened whil turning around :shock: . We felt like dumb asses. We asked him if this was the first time he has had to do this, He said First time this week. Not the first time this month tho :lol: He said that awesome rope he has has made him over 500 bucks so far this year!!!


----------



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

That looks like or Lago de Luna aka Moon Lake... I always love going up there.

I hear that place is up for sale, I'll tell you what, if you spot me the 2.5 million, I'll let ya come fishing any time.

http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=dfjw5w ... mxct&hl=en

That same thing happened to my brother-in-law a few years back, however he had to get a tow truck to pull him out and the hydraulic on the tow truck ended up breaking. I believe that he was a bit more stuck then you were. Glad to see that you caught some fish.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good job raking in the species. Those cutts looked great and the tiger was beefy.

Aside from the bog, it looks like you had a pretty good day.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

muysauve said:


> That looks like or Lago de Luna aka Moon Lake... I always love going up there.
> 
> I hear that place is up for sale, I'll tell you what, if you spot me the 2.5 million, I'll let ya come fishing any time.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't that be a nice way to retire, I might have to talk fixed blade into loaning me the money he is loaded. He probably keeps that amount in the "petty cash" account, he would never miss it.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> muysauve said:
> 
> 
> > That looks like or Lago de Luna aka Moon Lake... I always love going up there.
> ...


Retire ?????? :?

Ha ha ha ha......Have you seen that man take a breather? 2.5 million just to have to work your azz off to keep that place running? 16 hour days during the season, on call 24/7 all year long. The preparation to start up every spring, the 30 day shut-down at the end of the year.
Nissan's getting stuck on the beach ???? Stock the store, cut firewood, repairs and maintenance on cabins, fences, roads, fire pits and boats, monthly trips to town for supplies, help prepared customers, help the unprepared customer, balance the books, pay the bills, give out fishing, weather and road condition reports.

No way would I call that a retirement !!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report guys---looks like you had a great time, those are some nice fish-which one tastes the best? :mrgreen:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

REPETER said:


> Great report guys---looks like you had a great time, those are some nice fish-which one tastes the best? :mrgreen:


Unless I am with someone that wants to keep them for dinner, I never keep fish. IMHO the koke is the best of the bunch.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I know, I remember, giving you a hard time...but you're probably right those kokes'll be tasty. :lol: Stevo doesn't keep fish either? :?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Im more on the lines of a lazy fisherman. I love catching them, i enjoy eating them once in a while, but really for me its a pain by the time you clean, keep cold , prep & cook the fish. I usually dont like the fish that much. I do tend to keep a few during the ice fishing season when they are a little easier to keep. Usually when I do keep them, I want a limit. I like smoking them & figure if Im doing that then i might as well do a bunch


----------

